# COLLEGE FOOTBALL 2012



## DVINNY (Aug 3, 2012)

IT HAS BEGUN !!!!

Practice started yesterday, I'm ready !

http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 3, 2012)

1 LSU (18)

2 Alabama (20)

3 USC (19)

4 Oklahoma

5 Oregon

6 Georgia

7 Florida State

8 Michigan

9 South Carolina

10 Arkansas

11 West Virginia

12 Wisconsin

13 Michigan State

14 Clemson

15 Texas

16 Nebraska

17 TCU

18 Stanford

19 Oklahoma State

20 Virginia Tech

21 Kansas State

22 Boise State

23 Florida

24 Notre Dame

25 Auburn

Others receiving votes:

Washington 64, Louisville 46, Georgia Tech 35, Cincinnati 32, Texas A&amp;M 28, Baylor 23, Utah 22, Mississippi State 21, SOUFLA 12, NCSTATE 11, Louisiana Tech 10, Brigham Young 10, Virginia 9, Houston 7, Southern Miss 6, Rutgers 5, UCF 5, Tennessee 3, Missouri 3, FLAINTL 3, Northern Illinois 2, TEXASTECH 1


----------



## willsee (Aug 3, 2012)

First time in five years I don't have season tickets 

I'll get to go to the season opener though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see Tebow play...


----------



## envirotex (Aug 3, 2012)

Seriously, who voted for Texas A&amp;M?


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2012)

My Bucks will be on that list by season's end!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 4, 2012)

Where's Penn St.?

Oooooooooooh... too soon?


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah... too soon


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2012)

I do have a ban button around here somewhere....

leave that stuff for the Penn State thread, which I haven't even went into, because I probably would start hitting buttons.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2012)

... I'll shut up now.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 5, 2012)

no no, don't shut up, don't you have an SEC team to brag about or something?

:wv:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh great, another season of week after week of Powerhouse U. vs. Cupcake Tech capped off by the eatabagofdicks.com bowl. Count me in.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't really care for college ball any more. More so now than ever, it's just a hype-fest of $$$ and a stepping stone for kids to tip toe through two years of cupcake classes before making millions. LSU may be #1 and net millions per game in ticket sales and concessions plus whatever TV coverage pays, but cut funding to math and science departments on campus.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 6, 2012)

In all fairness to that, if someone REALLY wants to go to the best math and science school, then go to MIT, or somewhere similar.

I think that the allure of the football team, other sports teams, and ability to be part of that, is why many students pick those schools, so its a catch 22.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 6, 2012)

Welllllllll.... yes and no. Linky 1 and Linky 2

Year….. Games….. Attendance….. Average….. NCAA Rank ….. Record….…..…... Bowl Game….. Final Ranking

1996…..….. 7…..….. 556,631…..….. 79,519…..….…... 8 …..……..... 10-2 (6-2) ….. Peach Bowl…..…..…... 12

1997…..….. 7…..….. 561,629…..….. 80,233…..….…... 9 …..….….... 9-3 (6-2) …... Independence Bowl…... 13

1998…..….. 6…..….. 481,739…..….. 80,290…..….…... 10 ……...….. 4-7 (2-6)

1999…..….. 7…..….. 551,780…..….. 78,826…..….…... 11 ….…...….. 3-8 (1-7)

2000…..….. 7…..….. 614,704…..….. 87,815…..…….... 5 …..…...….. 8-4 (5-3) …..….. Peach Bowl….…..…. 22

2001…..….. 7…..….. 633,440…..….. 90,491…..…….... 5 ….…....….. 10-3 (6-3) …..….. Sugar Bowl…..…..…. 7

2002…..….. 7…..….. 632,147…..….. 90,307…..….…... 5…. …..…….. 8-5 (5-3) …..….. Cotton Bowl

Even in years the team has sucked, the stadium was pretty packed. This is LSU, where football is king. And in all fairness, those who want to learn math and science (and don't care about "the best") shouldn't have to rely on MIT or similar schools. My $0.02.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 6, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> no no, don't shut up, don't you have an SEC team to brag about or something?
> 
> :wv:


Can't wait for 10-6, DV...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, CU lost 28 seniors from a team that went 3-10, we have no idea who our QB is, and our top reciever is out with a blown ACL that he suffered in spring ball. Hooray, college football?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 6, 2012)

envirotex said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > no no, don't shut up, don't you have an SEC team to brag about or something?
> ...


....DV goes to look up schedule........


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 6, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Can't wait for 10-6, DV...


OH yeah ! It's on like da donkey kong


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 8, 2012)

I have excitement for the Mountaineers this year, because being in the new conference, we get to play a bunch of new teams, Texas, Oklahoma, OK State, Baylor, etc.

all of :wv: is very excited about our new opponents. Good stuff.

On the Penn State side, I guess all I have to hope for over the next 4 years, (and probably 20 after that) is to knock off some big teams and ruin their seasons. Watch out Michigan, Wisconsin, &amp; Mich State 







(and no Master Slacker, I am not changing my smiley to the Wanker dude holding the PSU banner)


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 8, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> On the Penn State side, I guess all I have to hope for over the next 4 years, (and probably 20 after that) is to knock off some big teams and ruin their seasons. Watch out Michigan, Wisconsin, &amp; Mich State



Ha ha ha, yeah right.

Although I was at the MSU/PSU game year before last and they put up a good fight.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2012)

The Badgers WILL NOT go quietly.


----------



## willsee (Aug 8, 2012)

Sucks we lost WVU from the schedule.

Hopefully Louisville will win the Big East and then the Orange Bowl.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ ^ the games were fun while they lasted.

I still think that Louisville is a contender to be moved to the Big-12 during their next expansion

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZzuzgRnP6k&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2012)

I think they need to rename some of these conferences. The Big 10 has 12, and the Big 12 has 10. The *Pacific* Athletic Conference has a team in Utah, and the Big *East* has a team in Idaho.

The Big East is only relevant in hoops anyway.


----------



## willsee (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea yea we know our role in the world of college football


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 13, 2012)

Even a blind squirrel stumbles onto a nut every now and then


----------



## cdcengineer (Aug 13, 2012)

One man's meat is another man's poison, I always say...


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 15, 2012)

LSU cut the Honey Badger? - I didnt realize the SEC actually had standards for their players :blink:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 15, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> LSU cut the *Honey Badger*? - I didnt realize the SEC actually had standards for their players :blink:


He don't give a sh!t.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know about you, but I sure am fired up for another riveting season of Jaspers football.

...Oh wait, they cut the program before I was born.

Solid mid major hoops team though. Wimpiest nickname in all of D-1 sports sadly.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 15, 2012)

LSU cut the badger (another failed drug test, I believe) and someone else was let go. Can't think of whom. I know people who are actually _*stressed*_ about these cuts.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought you could play for SEC w/ a prison release form?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 15, 2012)

Typically it's the other way around. You can get into prison by playing in the SEC.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 16, 2012)

^^^ I knew there was something wrong with you.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 23, 2012)

Are we doing the college pick 'em again? That was pretty fun, and now I actually know how to play...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 24, 2012)

You can't copy and paste the same post in two different threads. That's post whoring!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> You can't copy and paste the same post in two different threads. That's post whoring!


YEAH! Save that shit for the 10k threads!


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> You can't copy and paste the same post in two different threads. That's post whoring!





Master slacker said:


> You can't copy and paste the same post in two different threads. That's post whoring!


I see what you did there.

Whore.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 24, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > You can't copy and paste the same post in two different threads. That's post whoring!
> ...


----------



## envirotex (Aug 24, 2012)

What can I say? If the shoe fits...


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 26, 2012)

YES, join up on Yahoo sports FANTASY, college Pick em

EB.com Pick Em group. 

To allow other people to join this group send them the Group ID# (13425) and the Password (Njneer1). 

Remember, it is the Group ID#, not the group name, that other people must use to join your group.


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2012)

Will sign up tonight. Should be able to get picks in on time this year thanks to having a smart phone that actually works.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 30, 2012)

Made my picks.

Woohoo! Football is here!


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 30, 2012)

U of M vs Alabama - I hope Alabama's marching band isn't all fiddles n banjos...i've heard their half-time show involves a 'Duke' boy jumpin something on fire or sumthin :bio:


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 30, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> U of M vs Alabama - I hope Alabama's marching band isn't all fiddles n banjos...i've heard their half-time show involves a 'Duke' boy jumpin something on fire or sumthin :bio:


I made sure the hubby's slippers with the M's on them, and the t shirt was clean for him... little does he know I have a nice crimson t-shirt of my own set aside to wear on Saturday  (seriously, anything to get him going)


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 30, 2012)

Heh, how many conferences do you pull for?!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 30, 2012)

Welll....... I actually have a few... lol.... until the end anyway. I have issues there... I know.

Penn State always takes top billing, SU follows because that's where my degree is from (although I'm more of an SU basketball fan)...

If Michigan is playing then I'll cheer them on to make the hubby smile (but my hearts not into it) but I've spent the last, what, 5 years in SEC territory? so I had to pick a team down there... and have been known to yell Roll Tide at the top of my lungs to tick off the Auburn fans... then again, I also nearly got attacked at the grocery store for wearing blue and white the last PSU v AL game... so ya know...

Honestly, I just like college football... feels so much more real than that NFL stuff... so wait, we got the SEC, the BigEast, the Big ten... that's it right?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 30, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> U of M vs Alabama - I hope Alabama's marching band isn't all fiddles n banjos...i've heard their half-time show involves a 'Duke' boy jumpin something on fire or sumthin :bio:


You better get all your smack talk out before kickoff. I imagine you'll be pretty quiet after the game.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 31, 2012)

why do I think I want to change my mind now? I did get the t-shirt for free....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll watch a New Years Day bowl game or two, but that's about all the college football I can get into. I wouldn't watch the DiscountTires.com bowl on Dec. 15th, much less anything before Labor Day.

Bring on the NFL. At least those are reasonable matchups, as opposed to every game being between Powerhouse U. and Cupcake State for the for the Blind.


----------



## ventilator (Aug 31, 2012)

I didn't get that into college football until I was in college. Now I follow USF because I went there and some of my college friends and I all got season tickets this year to the games. So here is to another year of a fast start, high expectations, and the fall from grace that has been our every season for last couple of years.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2012)

My school didn't have a football team, so that didn't help my rooting interest.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 31, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > U of M vs Alabama - I hope Alabama's marching band isn't all fiddles n banjos...i've heard their half-time show involves a 'Duke' boy jumpin something on fire or sumthin :bio:
> ...


I'll give it to the SEC, what they lack in academic standards (and teeth), they assemble some pretty good teams


----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2012)

Going through my picks this morning, there are just sooo many teams that I have no clue how they'll look this year. My first few weeks are going to suck pretty hard.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Bring on the NFL. At least those are reasonable matchups, as opposed to every game being between Powerhouse U. and Cupcake State for the for the Blind.


The NFL really isn't that much different. Sure, it is easier in the NFL to take a crappy club and make them competitive for a few years or visa versa, but there are still always teams that excel and those that are perennial cupcakes (ever heard of the Cleveland Browns?). The NFL is far to predictable, more often or not the favorite wins and when the underdog does win it really isn't that much of an upset. College is different, yes you have powerhouse schools competing against cupcakes, but that isn't every week. And yes the opening weekend tends to have a lot of those match-ups, but college football doesn't have a preseason so I do feel that is somewhat excusable. What I love about college football that you don't get in NFL football is that when you do get upsets it is amazing. How many times have to seen the fans rush the field and tear down the goalposts in the NFL? It's just a different experience at a college football game then an NFL game.

But my number one reason for loving college football and not the NFL is that a college team will never pick up their program and move to another school. It's a silly thing, but when you grew up in Houston and rooted for the Oilers as a kid, it kind of taints your view of the NFL when that team now plays in Nashville. P.S. - F*** Bud Adams and the Titans, no one was happier when you came up one yard short in the Super Bowl then me.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 31, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Honestly, I just like college football... feels so much more real than that NFL stuff...


+1!



engineergurl said:


> ... so wait, we got the SEC, the BigEast, the Big ten... that's it right?


Big East? uke: Well, there's this team in So Cal...kinda playing for realz this season, and they should scare the bejeebers out of any college FB fan!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> so wait, we got the SEC, the BigEast, the Big ten... that's it right?


Seriously? You want to pretend the Big East plays football? Shows what you know.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 31, 2012)

Not that I'm an ND fan, but I always loved this commericial...good take on college FB vs. nfl

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dPt5LHg6Dw


----------



## willsee (Aug 31, 2012)

So much Big East football hate

Big East &gt; ACC in football at least


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 31, 2012)

^That's not saying much...


----------



## willsee (Aug 31, 2012)

It just says we aren't the worst of the worst


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2012)

willsee said:


> So much Big East football hate
> 
> Big East &gt; ACC in football at least


If that were true then why would schools leave the big east to join the ACC?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 31, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> If that were true then why would schools leave the big east to join the ACC?


$$$


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > If that were true then why would schools leave the big east to join the ACC?
> ...


And why does the ACC have more money?


----------



## willsee (Aug 31, 2012)

Because more people watch ACC football than Big East football. The Big East didn't sign a TV deal a couple of years ago whereas the ACC just signed a deal with ESPN. That is why Big East football is bashed so heavily on ESPN, they don't have a contract with them. I've heard West Virginia given more praise since they switched conferences they I've heard them get the last 4 years in the Big East.

The whole realignment is about money and TV households, not who is a better football program. Why else would Syracuse go to the ACC (New York marketshare)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 31, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Bad management/negotiations on the part of Big East leadership.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


I think the answer you are looking for is that the ACC brings in more revenue, which is mostly going to be attributed to football.

And if she weighs less then a duck then she must be a... ?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 31, 2012)

Apparently Las Vegas does not know that Texas doesn't have a quarterback...I am hopeful that we will beat a bunch of skiers from Wyoming, though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 31, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Honestly, I just like college football... feels so much more real than that NFL stuff...


Umm...no.



VTEnviro said:


> I'll watch a New Years Day bowl game or two, but that's about all the college football I can get into. I wouldn't watch the DiscountTires.com bowl on Dec. 15th, much less anything before Labor Day. Bring on the NFL. At least those are reasonable matchups, as opposed to every game being between Powerhouse U. and Cupcake State for the for the Blind.


+100



roadwreck said:


> The NFL really isn't that much different. Sure, it is easier in the NFL to take a crappy club and make them competitive for a few years or visa versa, but there are still always teams that excel and those that are perennial cupcakes (ever heard of the Cleveland Browns?). The NFL is far to predictable, more often or not the favorite wins and when the underdog does win it really isn't that much of an upset. College is different, yes you have powerhouse schools competing against cupcakes, but that isn't every week. And yes the opening weekend tends to have a lot of those match-ups, but college football doesn't have a preseason so I do feel that is somewhat excusable. What I love about college football that you don't get in NFL football is that when you do get upsets it is amazing. How many times have to seen the fans rush the field and tear down the goalposts in the NFL? It's just a different experience at a college football game then an NFL game.
> 
> But my number one reason for loving college football and not the NFL is that a college team will never pick up their program and move to another school. It's a silly thing, but when you grew up in Houston and rooted for the Oilers as a kid, it kind of taints your view of the NFL when that team now plays in Nashville. P.S. - F*** Bud Adams and the Titans, no one was happier when you came up one yard short in the Super Bowl then me.


At least the way teams make it into the post-season actually makes sense. That and the way teams/divisions are actually structured too.

NFL &gt; College


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 31, 2012)

Even as someone who played college football for a few years I have to say I like the NFL better. I will say that there is nothing like attending a college game though. Just something about the atmosphere of the tailgaters and the college girls help too!! :Banane20:


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> At least the way teams make it into the post-season actually makes sense. That and the way teams/divisions are actually structured too.
> 
> NFL &gt; College


There are 32 NFL teams. There are 124 NCAA Division 1 schools.

Yes, the postseason selection process is a little convoluted in college but my feeling toward it is "meh". It's such a small part of the season for most fans and unless you are one of the half dozen or less schools that are in the national championship picture, it really doesn't matter.




&gt;	





P.S - Titans Suck


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 31, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> NFL &gt; College


Whatev, NFL is a product; an entertainment production where you watch millionaires play a young person's game. Hey, I love football (NFL included), just dogging on the slappy 'NFL-only' types. Stay the hell outta this thread!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 31, 2012)

I just did my picks and determined that this is going to be too cumbersome to do every week... Can't they make a random selection of confidence points for those of us who don't care?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 31, 2012)

Com'n people, sign up, and make your picks.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 31, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> YES, join up on Yahoo sports FANTASY, college Pick em
> 
> EB.com Pick Em group.
> 
> ...


/&gt;http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college/13425


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2012)

PSU and Mich. St already destroyed my picks for the week.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to go 4-16 for the week.

These games are crazy..... and to think there are people in this thread talking about powerhouse vs. cupcake U ..... I think that argument is now void.


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2012)

No kidding! I called most of the winners correctly, but everyone I thought would cover the spread and vice versa did not.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 3, 2012)

well at least everyone is still pretty even.

I thought most of the point spreads were a little off.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 3, 2012)

yeah, not many covered their spreads at all.

At least we drop the low weeks, by the end of this thing, SO IT'S NOT TOO LATE FOR OTHERS TO JOIN,

Sign Up, and bitch about your picks each week like the rest of us. 

join up on Yahoo sports FANTASY, college Pick em

EB.com Pick Em group. 

To allow other people to join this group send them the Group ID# (13425) and the Password (Njneer1). 

Remember, it is the Group ID#, not the group name, that other people must use to join your group.

http://football.fant...m/college/13425


----------



## willsee (Sep 4, 2012)

Louisville wins their first game over a mighty SEC opponent (not really) and the rain let up at game time, good day all around. 1 down and 11 to go.


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2012)

Frickin' Virginia Tech. I should have known better than to trust them to cover the spread.


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice job by DV this week on the pickems. I got absolutely hosed. NOBODY covered the spread that I thought would, and way, way too many upsets. I mean seriously? Wisconsin losing to Oregon State?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 10, 2012)

At least the aggies lost. Good luck in the SEC...heh heh.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 10, 2012)

How bad is the Big 10?!?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 10, 2012)

^^^well, they have Nebraska. Oh, wait...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Supe said:


> Nice job by DV this week on the pickems. I got absolutely hosed. NOBODY covered the spread that I thought would, and way, way too many upsets. I mean seriously? Wisconsin losing to Oregon State?


No kidding, WTH was that?!


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> How bad is the Big 10?!?


At least my recovering Buckeyes are looking alright. I feel like they're the best team in the Big 10 right now, and with a new coach, bunch of missing players, and a new offense, I can't complain (they've also become a much faster team than in years prior, and some of their lineman, almost all freshman, are going to be seriously good in 2 years).

Michigan was obviously VERY overrated going into this season, and once teams figured out how to slow down Denard Robinson, that's all she wrote. Even their game against Air Force was shaky all things considered.

Michigan State is 2-0, but have certainly looked less than spectacular.

Nebraska should be much better than that last game indicated, and they have no excuse, as their team is largely the same as last year.

Penn St., despite the turmoil, should also be a much better team than they are. They only had 5 players de-commit, and it's not like their coach is a slouch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> How bad is the Big 10?!?



Is that the conference with 10 or with 13?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 11, 2012)

The Big 12 has 10.---&gt; Big XII(-II)


----------



## willsee (Sep 12, 2012)

Annnnnnnnnnd Notre Dame has joined the ACC in all sports (except football, at least until their contract with NBC is up)


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 12, 2012)

willsee said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd Notre Dame has joined the ACC *in all sports* (except football, at least until their contract with NBC is up)


except football *and* hockey.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 13, 2012)

But they will play 5 ACC teams each year in football. If the ACC goes to 16 teams, they will join.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 16, 2012)

So, are we done hearing about Matt Barkely and USC?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2012)

USC... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> So, are we done hearing about Matt Barkely and USC?


Matt Barkley will remain in all of ESPN's wet dreams until he fizzles out in the NFL...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2012)

While I do bask in the misery of USC, they fucked my weekly picks.

Another stellar week by the EB.com pickem participants. Needless to say, I don't think any of us should be buying lotto tickets this week.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 16, 2012)

I think its been 2 yrs since USC defeated Stanford...or maybe covered the pts - lucky me, I took Stanford - actually the only college game to F up my pick 'em week was FL!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2012)

Supe said:


> While I do bask in the misery of USC, they fucked my weekly picks.
> 
> Another stellar week by the EB.com pickem participants. Needless to say, I don't think any of us should be buying lotto tickets this week.


Yeah, but I was the best of the worst this weekend.



Dexman PE said:


> Matt Barkley will remain in all of ESPN's wet dreams until he fizzles out in the NFL...


He's 0-4 vs. Stanford, and the Cardinal isn't exactly a football powerhouse. Just sayin...



EM_PS said:


> I think its been 2 yrs since USC defeated Stanford...or maybe covered the pts - lucky me, I took Stanford - actually the only college game to F up my pick 'em week was FL!


See above.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 16, 2012)

Fresno State? Really? Good riddance, Colorado.


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 16, 2012)

Come on, no trash talk for the absent guy? Been gone a while, but I still find a few minutes to get in picks when I can.

Everyone been good? I am trying to catch up with what has happened since I was last here.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 17, 2012)

^^ Good luck with that. I can't keep up anymore


----------



## ktulu (Sep 20, 2012)

RTR


----------



## willsee (Sep 20, 2012)

Welp another blow to the Big East:

It's official, after the 2014 season the Orange Bowl will feature the ACC champion against the highest-ranked team among Notre Dame and available teams from the SEC and Big Ten.

Unlike the current BCS, there will be no limit on the number of teams from a conference to fill the 12 available slots. As many as 10 of those spots could be spoken for in any given year. Those 12 schools will be selected by a human committee.


With the Orange move, the Big East is not currently assured an automatic spot in the playoff bowls. It will be up to those access bowls to select a team or teams from the Big East, MAC, Conference
 USA , Sun Belt and Conference
 USA in years when those bowls are not national semifinals. Bowls. In certain years, the SEC and Big Ten will have access to four of the six bowls.


Awesome.

So under this new format, here's what the "BCS" would have looked like last year:

*National semifinals*

No. 1 LSU vs. No. 4 Stanford

No. 2 Alabama vs. No. 3 Oklahoma State

*Rose Bowl*

Wisconsin vs. Oregon

*Champions Bowl*

Arkansas vs. Kansas State

*Orange Bowl*

Clemson vs. South Carolina*

Which means Big East champion West Virginia, the team that beat Clemson 70-33 an could have beaten them 105-21, would have been playing in the God Only Knows Bowl.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 20, 2012)

willsee said:


> So under this new format, here's what the "BCS" would have looked like last year:
> 
> *National semifinals*
> 
> ...


Except that in 2014, big east champion, West Virginia will be in the Big 12


----------



## willsee (Sep 20, 2012)

Looked like last year

Which is the point that the Big East champion put a beat down on the ACC champion (WVU just scored again) and would've been excluded under this deal.

Why even play the season


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Because the football side gives them access to a college education.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 22, 2012)

Big East is getting slighted, I agree.

It fluctuates so much from year to year, that I think it's a shame to lock any conferences in. The B1G (in my opinion) is usually a top conference with 4-6 teams that could beat anybody on any given Saturday. This year, the B1G teams could lose to any MAC team on any given Saturday. So does that mean the MAC should be getting their auto-bowl-bids? No.

It's so damn subjective.

And on a sour note: I was at the WVU game today (sidelines pass was cool), and the Mountaineers looked like shit. Better get things straightened up FAST or this inaugural Big12 season is going to be painful.


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2012)

I officially give up on the Yahoo pickems (I think there's a 4 way tie for 2nd right now). I seriously think that the way the points spreads have been done this year, I have a better shot at just doing an ABABAB pick.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 24, 2012)

Point spreads definitely seem whacked. Still glad I missed my OU-K-State pick, though.


----------



## willsee (Sep 24, 2012)

Louisville is 4-0 for the first time since 2006. They aren't looking great on defense but Teddy B. has played fairly well for a true sophomore.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 24, 2012)

willsee said:


> Louisville is 4-0 for the first time since 2006. * They aren't looking great on defense* but Teddy B. has played fairly well for a true sophomore.


Which seems weird to me. When you hire a defensive coordinator from an SEC team to be your head coach, you'd expect the defense to get better by a wide margin. That hasn't happened, but our offense is a hell of a lot more exciting than the Kragthorpe model.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 24, 2012)

University of Colorado gets a come from behind win! Woo hoo...we aren't going winless this year! :multiplespotting:


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2012)

:wv:

has to play 6 ranked teams over the next 6 weeks........ this outta be interesting


----------



## envirotex (Sep 30, 2012)

I am certain that Texas' defense was just resting in preparation for next week...


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 30, 2012)

yeah, well it looked like the :wv: defense was resting at home, and forgot to show up against Baylor. WTF?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> yeah, well it looked like the : :wv: : defense was resting at home, and forgot to show up against Baylor. WTF?


I thought you had to check your defense at the the door when you joined the Big 12.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 1, 2012)

I've never seen anything like that game. Huge play after huge play. Almost like a real life video game. Entertaining though.


----------



## willsee (Oct 1, 2012)

Good job ACC football.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 2, 2012)

Currently, Las Vegas thinks that WV will win...

I think our defensive coordinator better be sleeping at his office this week.

Tired of seeing "wear them down" defensive strategies where one defnesive player after another bounces of the guy with the ball. What happened to good old fashioned wrapping him up? Plus those superfast pin-ball type hits are what gets people hurt.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 3, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Currently, Las Vegas thinks that :wv: will win...
> 
> I think our defensive coordinator better be sleeping at his office this week.
> 
> Tired of seeing "wear them down" defensive strategies where one defnesive player after another bounces of the guy with the ball. What happened to good old fashioned wrapping him up? Plus those superfast pin-ball type hits are what gets people hurt.


?? Texas is a 6.5 point favorite this weekend over WVU.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 3, 2012)

Bama's off week came earlier than usual, but at a great time for this year. Lost 2 good players to knee injuries last game, so the extra week will be important to get other guys ready to play. This is where depth plays a vital role.

Just hope the early off-week doesn't come back to haunt us later.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 3, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> ?? Texas is a 6.5 point favorite this weekend over WVU.


I think that's right...I read the spread backwards.

I don't gamble. Well, except for eb.com's pickems.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 6, 2012)

NCSU 17

FSU 16

GO PACK!!! AWESOME!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 7, 2012)

well. it looks like i'm signed on as a wv fan for the rest of the season. what a game, and the largest crowd, ever, at dkr-memorial. 101k+


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 7, 2012)

We didn't look very good yesterday, but I'll take the win.

I'm sure it was a tough stadium to go play in, with it being a night game and all. So I guess a win is a win.

:wv: still better find that defense.

Of course, we had 2 fumbles that resulted into touchdowns for Texas, one recovered in the endzone, the other on the 8 yr line. I think we did a good job ourselves of keeping Texas in that game. It shouldn't have been that close, IMO.

We have A LOT of improving to do before I buy into the hype, but I'm overly critical


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm proud of the Nittany Lions !!!

Way to come back in the 4th


----------



## envirotex (Oct 7, 2012)

ditto on the defense.

someone needs to start teaching some tackling. terrible.


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad I didn't have time to do pickems this week, though my score probably would have been roughly the same as a 0 anyways. I still can't figure this year out.

That aside, I was thrilled that my Buckeyes, after the worst first quarter in history, managed to somehow hang 63 on Nebraska. Defense continues to look questionable aside from a few play makers.


----------



## willsee (Oct 8, 2012)

Even though I hate WVU

I'm glad they are thumping the pride of the Big 12 (10..w/e)


----------



## envirotex (Oct 14, 2012)

willsee said:


> Even though I hate WVU
> 
> I'm glad they are thumping the pride of the Big 12 (10..w/e)


well, not so much.

Could Texas BE any worse, though? Ugh. First, we have no defense, and now, the offense has imploded. It just goes to show, having the highest paid athletes in the college football biz does not = winning.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 14, 2012)

Didn't they learn anything from LSU?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 15, 2012)

envirotex said:


> It just goes to show, having the highest paid athletes in the college football biz does not = winning.


Seemed to work out for Cam Newton and Auburn.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 15, 2012)

envirotex said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I hate WVU
> ...


I'm sure we'll see Mack throw Manny Diaz under the bus. He can't be to blame.


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2012)

I about threw up in my mouth after seeing INDIANA put up that many points on my Buckeyes, though that onside kick should have been reversed - the guy was out of bounds.


----------



## willsee (Oct 15, 2012)

Louisville 6-0 for the first time since 2006.

They haven't really beat/played anyone yet except UNC.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 15, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > willsee said:
> ...



Mack and Deloss Dodds are just waiting to retire to full time golf at the UT golf club...talk radio around here was not kind today.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 22, 2012)

Huge matchup with Notre Dame this weekend. Can't wait to hand them their first loss.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^ I hope so.

I have no idea how my Buckeyes finagled a win out of Purdue with 57 seconds to go, but I'll take it. Their defense is utterly atrocious, but they're sure as hell resilient!


----------



## willsee (Oct 22, 2012)

Now WVU is making my previous comment silly


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2012)

We may still win the whole Big12 conference this year.........

........... in basketball.

:shakehead:


----------



## envirotex (Oct 23, 2012)

Funny how now that there's no Big 12 championship, everyone wants it back...


----------



## willsee (Oct 23, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Funny how now that there's no Big 12 championship, everyone wants it back...


*COUGH* invite Louisville, have championship game *COUGH*


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2012)

Saw kind of an interesting (albeit unrealistic) proposition for Big 10 fans on Facebook - since OSU and PSU are banned from bowl play, have them play in an unsanctioned post-season game, head to head, with the profits going to charity. Probably be the one game I'd actually care to watch.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 24, 2012)

willsee said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how now that there's no Big 12 championship, everyone wants it back...
> ...


We would need two teams.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2012)

Supe said:


> Saw kind of an interesting (albeit unrealistic) proposition for Big 10 fans on Facebook - since OSU and PSU are banned from bowl play, have them play in an unsanctioned post-season game, head to head, with the profits going to charity. Probably be the one game I'd actually care to watch.


But they are playing this week.... for $$ to go to Athletic Departments.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^ and a portion goes to the legal departments...


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2012)

BTW, GO LIONS !!!!!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 29, 2012)

That Texas game against Kansas was awful...Case McCoy saved Mack Brown's job.

For now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Illini SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 29, 2012)

Louisville squeaked out another win in OT and now we are even more over-rated than before thanks to all the top 15 matchups where one of them had to lose. As long as we can get past Rutgers (who just lost to Kent State), we should be matching up with Florida State in the least of all the BCS bowls.


----------



## willsee (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd rather be the worst 8-0 team instead of the best 0-8 team


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 1, 2012)

Spurrier runnin' his mouth again, spouting out some of that crazy talk:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/8579380/steve-spurrier-says-alabama-crimson-tide-beat-nfl-teams


----------



## willsee (Nov 5, 2012)

9-0...off to the best start in school history and Teddy Bridgewater is starting to get (slight) Heisman love.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2012)

I was really, REALLY hoping that Notre Dame would lose, and they would have if it weren't for that high snap in OT where the kicker had to pull back.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2012)

Really want to see an Alabama / ND BCS game, that would be a riot!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 7, 2012)

RIP DKR.

Very classy man.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 8, 2012)

I want to see Kansas State in the BCS game, they are the real deal.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^me too. they deserve it.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 9, 2012)

I think Oregon will jump them and play Bama if they both win out.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2012)

I dont really care, I just find it interesting how ND and USC are always given these favorable pre season rankings and seem to be the poster child darlings of the media.. of course USC is out but they beat a cupcake or two early in the season and everyones like "there back!"


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sooo... first game in the house, Michigan was not doing well... the hubby stands up, says 'this game is over' and I watch tthe rest alone... he finally asks what 8the am screaming about... I am happy they won. Now that THAT is over... I went and changed. Blue and white shorts and hair ties as opposed to my syracuse shorts and and an Alabama tshirt  College football is so complicated in out house.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2012)

Been at a Lockheed scout day thing all day.. Missed some good games!


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 10, 2012)

and :thankyou: Aggies for making Saban :sniff:


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 10, 2012)

well, three our of four ain't bad... errr... two... oh whatever....


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2012)

A non-SEC title game would be nice, but I'm sure sick of seeing Oregon go to bowl games just to get their ass kicked.

So much for Louisville and their powderpuff schedule. Spanked by Syracuse of all teams!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't imagine anyone beating Oregon now. They score like 70 a game. Just glad Alabama is done.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I can't imagine anyone beating Oregon now. They score like 70 a game. Just glad Alabama is done.


Yeah, but look at who they've played. They've played three ranked teams, the highest of which is a lame #17 USC team, and they gave up 51 points against them. They have absolutely no defense, and the second they get put up against a team that does, they falter, i.e. the BCS against Auburn and the Rose Bowl the year before against Ohio State where they scored 19 and 17 points respectively.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 11, 2012)

Supe said:


> So much for Louisville and their powderpuff schedule. Spanked by Syracuse of all teams!


If you're a Louisville fan and you didn't see an embarrassing loss coming, you weren't paying attention. Our defense has played like shit in just about every game, and somebody finally exploited it.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2012)

Norte Dame has in all honesty played no one... Oregon has played even less than no one, KS has at least one or two quality teams but anyone remember what happened to a better Oregon team in the bcbs championship a few years back?


----------



## willsee (Nov 12, 2012)

Notre Dame has beat four top 20 teams to say they have played no one isn't really fair to them. I don't like Notre Dame any more than everyone else but they are a good team this year.

As for Louisville they aren't a terrible defensive team they just aren't as good as they were the past two years. I've definitely watched worse defenses this year. They can still win the Big East and go to the Orange Bowl by winning their final two games. I don't think their defense is as bad as was shown on Saturday.

/end Big East football talk, everyone talk about real teams now.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

the only 2 top "25" teams as of today that they played are standford and Oklahoma that ND has played.. and they barely beat Stanford..

I just want to see some real competition for the fake bcs championship game...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 12, 2012)

Kansas State and Notre Dame have both played Oklahoma. I know every game is different, but OK was in the ND game until the end, and the score doesn't reflect how close it was until late. KState on the other hand, handled OK fairly well.

I think KState will embarrass Oregon in the Championship game, and can't believe I'm saying this but....... Think that a ND - KS title game would be a better game, with 2 defenses being on the field.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Handled OU fairly well? It was a 5 point game and OU gave K-State 7 with a fumble on the 1 and also fumbled on our 1 yard line about to score. We had no business losing that game.

I didn't feel the same against Notre Dame. Although we didn't play our best, I feel that they were the better team. It was a tied ballgame until 5 minutes left in the 4th quarter. Turnovers didn't seal our fate.


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2012)

The real question... where will an undefeated Buckeyes team end up in the preseason polls?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 12, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> Handled OU fairly well? It was a 5 point game and OU gave K-State 7 with a fumble on the 1 and also fumbled on our 1 yard line about to score. We had no business losing that game.
> 
> I didn't feel the same against Notre Dame. Although we didn't play our best, I feel that they were the better team. It was a tied ballgame until 5 minutes left in the 4th quarter. Turnovers didn't seal our fate.


And you aren't at all biased in your assessment, right?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 12, 2012)

I am wondering what are going to bleep about when NCAA finally implements the playoff system.


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> I am wondering what are going to bleep about when NCAA finally implements the playoff system.


Instead of arguing who should be in the title game, we'll argue over which 1 loss team didn't get that #4 spot in the BCS standings, and consequently got screwed since "they totally could have beaten XYZ in the BCS championship."


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 13, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Boomer01 PE said:
> 
> 
> > Handled OU fairly well? It was a 5 point game and OU gave K-State 7 with a fumble on the 1 and also fumbled on our 1 yard line about to score. We had no business losing that game.
> ...


Not at all! 

I did admit that we weren't the better team against Notre Dame, which is hard enough.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 13, 2012)

Supe said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering what are going to bleep about when NCAA finally implements the playoff system.
> ...


People will be bitching to make it an 8 team playoff.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 13, 2012)

Since college football touts it's regular season as being so important ("every game matters") maybe we should implement a system where every game really does matter. Turn the college football season into a single elimination playoff. Every team has a scheduled first game of the season, if you lose that's your season over. Only the winners of week one advance to week two. This continues until there is only one team left, the NCAA football champion that year. Controversy solved!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like that solution...to bad the schools wouldn't


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 13, 2012)

So you're pretty much saying a playoff.


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2012)

It'd pretty much be the NCAA basketball tournament from week 1.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> I like that solution...to bad the schools wouldn't


Then run a consolation bracket. After the 2nd loss, your school drops into a round-robin system to play out the rest of the season. The winner of the consolation bracket would then be allowed to challenge the winner of the championship bracket as long as their one loss did not come at the hands of the 1st or 2nd place finishers...


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 13, 2012)

The regular system will still have its importance. If you drop more than one game, there is a slim chance that you will be one of the teams in the playoff.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 13, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > I like that solution...to bad the schools wouldn't
> ...


No! Losing is for losers. There should be no consolation for losers.


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2012)

The only way to avoid the top 4 controversy is to add margin of victory to the BCS computer stats, take out the human vote, and stop whining about running up the score on South Dakota State Tech Junior Devry Community College.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the winner of every "real" conference playing some sort of playoff system after all the worthless bowl games, seeding could be by some AP or BCS Poll to get #1 seed, etc... If your a team that isnt in a conference or a "real conference" then tough shit.... :sniff:


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 13, 2012)

Supe said:


> South Dakota State Tech Junior Devry Community College.


I hear they're a real up &amp; comer, don't take them too lightly


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> I like the winner of every "real" conference playing some sort of playoff system after all the worthless bowl games, seeding could be by some AP or BCS Poll to get #1 seed, etc... If your a team that isnt in a conference or a "real conference" then tough shit.... :sniff:


Listening to Mike and Mike on ESPN radio this morning, Mike Golic was just absolutely ranting about the fact that ND is still ranked 3rd despite having the highest strength of schedule. He is not a fan of the "eyeball test" and the human element of the current BCS. I think they're being held back because they've been over-hyped for years.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 13, 2012)

Supe said:


> The only way to avoid the top 4 controversy is to add margin of victory to the BCS computer stats, take out the human vote, and stop whining about running up the score on South Dakota State Tech Junior Devry Community College.


The problem with that are the teams who schedule 1AA teams to play out-of-conference verses the teams who schedule other BCS teams to play. Strength of schedule is more important in the new playoff format.


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, but there's certainly a way they could take MOV and create a multiplier that factors in the opposing team's rank/SOS.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 14, 2012)

The only part of that I don't like, is that teams will leave the starting offense on the field late in a blow-out game and continue to throw instead of running out the clock. Sportsmanship is out the window. I know there's the whole "If you don't like it, get better" argument, but some of these smaller school might not ever get better.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> The only part of that I don't like, is that teams will leave the starting offense on the field late in a blow-out game and continue to throw instead of running out the clock. Sportsmanship is out the window. I know there's the whole "If you don't like it, get better" argument, but some of these smaller school might not ever get better.


Hell big schools can't even get better...perfect example the Illini


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> The only part of that I don't like, is that teams will leave the starting offense on the field late in a blow-out game and continue to throw instead of running out the clock. Sportsmanship is out the window. I know there's the whole "If you don't like it, get better" argument, but some of these smaller school might not ever get better.


Is there a big difference in 55-7 than 70-7? Is it really that big a relief to the opponents when they're in there with 5 minutes to go getting embarrassed by third string instead of first string?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

So I picked Wake Forest and Stanford. Not that I think that either team will win, but I do think the point spreads seem a little high...Wavering a little on Stanford, though.

Kind of on the fence about OU and WV, too. I think WV might have a chance...

I love Thanksgiving week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> I like that solution...to bad the schools wouldn't


Not when you are making millions every Saturday on tickets, TV, ads, concessions, etc.

Something has to fund the math department.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > I like that solution...to bad the schools wouldn't
> ...


At most (all?) schools the Athletic Association funding is completely separate from the academic side of the institution.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2012)

Apparently God is a SEC fan after all.....


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 18, 2012)

pretty sure ND's reppin' in that department


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2012)

And my Buckeyes are somehow still undefeated...


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 19, 2012)

envirotex said:


> So I picked Wake Forest and Stanford. Not that I think that either team will win, but I do think the point spreads seem a little high...Wavering a little on Stanford, though.
> 
> *Kind of on the fence about OU and * :wv: *, too. I think * :wv: * might have a chance...*
> 
> I love Thanksgiving week.


They had more than a chance! Holy cow!Talk about no defense.

Tavon Austin is a freak!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

okay ACC fans, I dont know the individual records, but Ga Tech has the same record as Miami and UNC but is playing in the ACC Championship game (b but they lost to Miami?) Is Miami inelligible or is there a tie breaker I am missing?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 26, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> okay ACC fans, I dont know the individual records, but Ga Tech has the same record as Miami and UNC but is playing in the ACC Championship game (b but they lost to Miami?) Is Miami inelligible or is there a tie breaker I am missing?


Miami is still under investigation for recruiting violations and improper player benefits so they self imposed a post season ban for this season (and last season) which is why Tech is (embarrassingly) in the Championship game. Miami and Tech finished with the same record, but Miami had the tie breaker because of the head to head win. UNC was also tied, but they are under a post season ban also. You'd think if the ACC was doing all this cheating they could at least field some decent teams.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 26, 2012)

Chizik is out. Where do you think he'll end up?

It was definitely time for Colorado's coach to go.

News Flash...

Heard a rumor that Chizik was spotted in Austin, yesterday...


----------



## envirotex (Nov 26, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > So I picked Wake Forest and Stanford. Not that I think that either team will win, but I do think the point spreads seem a little high...Wavering a little on Stanford, though.
> ...


50-49 wasn't that far off from the basketball score on Sunday...


----------



## willsee (Nov 28, 2012)

ACC! ACC! ACC!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not excited. I see it as a marginal step up in football and a lateral move in basketball. I really wanted to get to the Big 12 for football since I really don't like basketball.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Nov 29, 2012)

You never know what will happen in the end. See TCU.


----------



## willsee (Nov 30, 2012)

Teddy Bridge "over troubled" Water

Yes I know people still don't care about Big East football, but guy is a stud. We shall await Florida or ACC Champ


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2012)

Northern Illinois???? Seriously?

that just screwed up a lot of bowls.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2012)

So how did Florida sneak back to number 3? College football makes no seme what so ever...


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

Ought to be some real barn burners this year...

Louisville vs. Florida

Georgia vs. Nebraska

Purdue vs. OK State

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## willsee (Dec 3, 2012)

Supe said:


> Ought to be some real barn burners this year...
> 
> Louisville vs. Florida
> 
> ...


Wisconsin vs Stanford

FSU vs Northern Illinois


----------



## willsee (Dec 3, 2012)

What is it like seating wise at the Superdome?

I'm still debating going to watch Louisville/Florida


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

willsee said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Ought to be some real barn burners this year...
> ...


Wisconsin vs. Stanford might not be bad, depending on which Wisconsin decides to show up defensively. FSU should demolish NIU, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2012)

Supe said:


> Ought to be some real barn burners this year...
> 
> Louisville vs. Florida
> 
> ...



dont forget Alabama vs Notre Dame


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 3, 2012)

Horrible bowl matchups, especially the BCS games. CAN NOT WAIT until the playoff next year.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2012)

The playoff won't make things any better. You'll still have the same controversy over who gets left out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^ Yep. Instead of who's 2/3, everyone will be talking about who's 4/5...


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, but at least there's some justification regarding who's 1/2. Take the assumption that Ohio State was bowl eligible this year. Right now, despite being 12-0, they'd be ranked 4th overall. At least they'd be in the 4 team playoff. It's not perfect, but its better than nothing.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^^ I think they are ranked there because of being on probation.

If they were eligible, I'm fully convinced it would be a Notre Dame - Ohio State game for the BCS.

the 4 team playoff would be so jacked up this year. I think that 2 teams from the same conference SHOULD NOT both make the 4 team bracket.

I still say IF YOU CAN'T WIN YOUR CONFERENCE, YOU DON'T GET A SHOT AT THE TITLE.

(happened last year didn't it?) I don't agree with it.

It would keep college football at "every game counts" status.

This year, look at the good teams that did not win their conference:

FLORIDA

OHIO STATE

NEBRASKA

OKLAHOMA

GEORGIA

OREGON

all of those teams are good, but failed at doing what needed done to win their conference, so toughsie shitskie


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> ^^^^ I think they are ranked there because of being on probation.
> 
> If they were eligible, I'm fully convinced it would be a Notre Dame - Ohio State game for the BCS.
> 
> ...


Well count Ohio State out because they couldn't play for their conference, but did win their division.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree they need to decide on which are the 4 "real" conferences and only those conference champions get a shot......


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> I agree they need to decide on which are the 4 "real" conferences and only those conference champions get a shot......


At the rate they're going, there will only be four conferences left by 2015 anyways.


----------



## willsee (Dec 3, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> I agree they need to decide on which are the 4 "real" conferences and only those conference champions get a shot......


Bull


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> I agree they need to decide on which are the 4 "real" conferences and only those conference champions get a shot......


Who decides who the "real" conferences are anyway?

You'll never be able to implement a system that would totally exclude the majority of the FBS schools.


----------



## willsee (Dec 3, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I agree they need to decide on which are the 4 "real" conferences and only those conference champions get a shot......
> ...


ESPN


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2012)

willsee said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


And the fact that they have broadcast agreements with some conferences and not others wouldn't factor into their decision making process?


----------



## ktulu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey DV -

Are you going to set up a Bowl Pickem' this year?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 14, 2012)

YES !

It is set.

YAHOO COLLEGE BOWL PICK'EM

Group ID: EngineerBoards

Group ID #: 30589

Password: eb2500

GO TO

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/bowl

CLICK MIDDLE OPTION - *JOIN A GROUP*

Then Click ACCEPT INVITATION

info is above


----------



## ktulu (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome!!

Let's see how bad I can pick these bowl games this year...


----------



## ktulu (Dec 15, 2012)

well DV looks like it is just the two of us.


----------



## ktulu (Dec 15, 2012)

Master Slacker got in a bracket too.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2012)

BRMP! You got the worst picker of all time in this challenge! Game on...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 16, 2012)

ah come on people, sign up !!!!!


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 17, 2012)

I missed the first two games, but I'm in.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2012)

Do you have to have a yahoo account? I can't seem to find a way around that?


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 2, 2013)

I know I'm bias, but how awesome is this hit?! What a way to repond to the horrible first down call by the ref.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 2, 2013)

SCarolinaNiki PE said:


> I know I'm bias, but how awesome is this hit?! What a way to repond to the horrible first down call by the ref.


That hit was awesome. I still can't believe that ref looked at a ball that was a chain link short of a first down, yet still gave it to Michigan. I'm surprised the Head Ball Coach didn't hit the ref. But that follow up play was poetic justice.


----------



## willsee (Jan 2, 2013)

Game Day Go Cards


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 2, 2013)

I hope your optimism is not unfounded. L'ville is going to have to play out their asses to win this game.


----------



## willsee (Jan 2, 2013)

Well they weren't expected to win over FSU in 2002 either.

I would be shocked if they win. UF runs the ball well and UL doesn't stop the run at all. UL has had trouble running every since our starting RB tore his ACL. Good thing is we have one of the best QB's in the nation, good receivers and will have a good crowd at the game, probably more than UF will have.

They have nothing to lose and as long as they play respectable and cover the spread I'll be happy.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2013)

WELL DONE LOUISVILLE. WELL DONE.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 3, 2013)

Why do I like seeing Florida lose so much?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2013)

I stand corrected, willsee. I knew there was a minuscule chance that Louisville could win, but I didn't think there was any chance we could make Florida look silly like we did last night. With the exception of the 4th quarter when we were playing prevent, we just beat the piss out of a one-loss SEC team.


----------



## willsee (Jan 3, 2013)

Definitely didn't see that coming. Biggest upset in the BCS (according to Vegas odds). I haven't watched Florida play all year but I suppose that was their B game? and Louisville played their A game. Lucky ball bounces and dumb coaching decisions helped out for sure. Most points given up by Florida all year and Louisville should of had at least 10 more points. Now i'm kicking myself even more for not going.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 3, 2013)

Florida has been winning by luck all year. IMO they have seldom looked all that polished. I was so mad when we played them b/c we really just gave the game to them.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 3, 2013)

Mizzou had them in the bag and let them slip away too...and we looked pretty sad at times this year(ie the S Carolina @ss whoopin we took!)


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 3, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> Mizzou had them in the bag and let them slip away too...and we looked pretty sad at times this year(ie the S Carolina @ss whoopin we took!)


Just our way of welcoming you to the SEC


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 3, 2013)

LOL...well, it was a big "Howdy" partner, let me tell ya! Funny we had Georgia and Florida on the ropes, but SC and Alabama just kicked the snot outta us!


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## envirotex (Jan 3, 2013)

Kind of bummed that they moved the Cotton Bowl to Jerryworld...


----------



## ktulu (Jan 7, 2013)

getting fired up!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ Me too. But mostly for the fact that it will all be over soon and we can get back to REAL football and how to properly crown a champion...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2013)

I think Norte Dame needs to practice against teams other than army/navy next year....


----------



## ktulu (Jan 7, 2013)

Really fired up now!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2013)

Notre Dame's defense looks great...when playing against other perennially over-rated teams in the Pac-12 and B1G.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2013)

Obama to make sure points are evenly distributed in the 2nd half...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Me too. But mostly for the fact that it will all be over soon and we can get back to REAL football and how to properly crown a champion...


Agreed. There's nothing I like better than some Manning Face when his team gets eliminated. It's practically a January rite of passage. And his little brother isn't even around to screw my team in the final minute of the SB.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2013)

Holy snooze-fest.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2013)

I was grinnin' like an idiot the whole game. I'm so glad that Bama had their A-game so they could expose Notre Dame for the fraud that they are. Sure they were undefeated, but what was their strength of schedule? And Herbie even said that even though they were getting embarrassed in the NCG, Notre Dame would probably be ranked in the top 10 preseason next year. Of course they will...they are overrated every single year. Just like USC and Ohio State (when they aren't on probation).


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 8, 2013)

HFS! I am by no means an alabama fan, but I can't help laughing my ass off at the media darling that is notre dame. I'm so happy they got smashed. :lmao: That was just embarassing.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2013)

and so we move to hoops. WV v. Texas in the the Big XII (-2). WV ahead...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 10, 2013)

College basketball doesn't start until Selection Sunday...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone see this story about the Notre dame linebacker and the fake girlfriend??

I'm listening to it on the radio but holy cow...

Basically fake girlfriend with leukemia, dies in car crash... Used to gain favor in media... Never really happened.....


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 16, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone see this story about the Notre dame linebacker and the fake girlfriend??
> 
> I'm listening to it on the radio but holy cow...
> 
> Basically fake girlfriend with leukemia, dies in car crash... Used to gain favor in media... Never really happened.....






Karma...That explains how bad he looked against Alabama.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2013)

Reminds me of my girlfriend that lived in Canada...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 16, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Reminds me of my girlfriend that lived in Canada...








What did you do? :vadar:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2013)

Movie line from breakfast club


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 17, 2013)

Brent Musberger made a statement today: "I'm not sure about Manti's girlfriend, but A.J. McCarron's girlfriend is real, and she's SMOKING"


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2013)

B


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2013)

Football is for players so hate the player Nd nott the gam


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2013)

Fgytfyt


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2013)

:huh:


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2013)

Just throwing this out there for Friday afternoon...

http://college-football.si.com/2013/08/01/preseason-coaches-poll/


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, and this...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2013/08/08/texas-am-johnny-manziel-family-hires-attorney-jim-darnell/2633405/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

lol @ sports that use a popularity contest vote feature to determine standings...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2013)

lol @ football polls that ever have notre dame in Top 10.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2013)

I now live in a town with a college football team. Sure it's a DII school in the Northern Sun Conference and I've only ever heard of one of the schools they play this year, but I'll be darned if I miss a chance to see show some Beaver pride this fall.

Hell, there's another team named the Beavers on the schedule. Who could pass up some Beaver on Beaver action.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 10, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Well, and this...
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2013/08/08/texas-am-johnny-manziel-family-hires-attorney-jim-darnell/2633405/




I could give 2-sh!ts about Johnny Dumbass....but seeing A&amp;M handily beat team-Saban last season was fn priceless too. I hope he sticks around long enough to do it again anyways. :lmao:


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 11, 2013)

^^^^tempted to click like this... just to be able to unlike this...

As a reminder....my loyalty is as follows...

1.Penn State

2.Syracuse

3.Alabama

4. Michigan (cause it's much easier to live in this house if the hubby is happy)

I realize that I often cause confusion during college football season... so I figured I would lay it all out there...


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Bucks!

That aside, I really hope Johnny Fagzell tanks miserably this season. He's a clown who has no concept of how to be an adult. His NFL stock is already dropping off the charts, and it will only take one sub-par season to become a 4th round pick.


----------

